# FAW Circle²?



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 8, 2017)

Circle² is on sale today at AudioDeluxe for $19.95. I've never heard of it, and there's not too much on VI-C. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## sazema (Mar 8, 2017)

Not famous, but it's ok.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 8, 2017)

I love it. I find it really useful and it's one of my go to synths.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2017)

It's a very good underrated virtual synth in my opinion I do not use it all the time but when I do it'll be to fit a certain vibe that I'm looking for at that price that's a no-brainer. The GUI is excellent to look at and work with as well.


----------

